# Can a skunk spray while in a live trap



## Bluegill Bob

I have caught skunks in my live traps before and have nervously put a tarp over the trap and then carried the trap to where I was going to dispose of the skunk and as yet have not had one spray.
Now a friend says her Son is a professional exterminator and he says that a skunk cant get into position inside a live trap to be able to spray so you dont really need to cover the trap. I am not brave enough to test out this theory. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## basskiller46

Bluegill Bob said:


> I have caught skunks in my live traps before and have nervously put a tarp over the trap and then carried the trap to where I was going to dispose of the skunk and as yet have not had one spray.
> Now a friend says her Son is a professional exterminator and he says that a skunk cant get into position inside a live trap to be able to spray so you dont really need to cover the trap. I am not brave enough to test out this theory. Anybody know for sure?


Yes they can spray it has happend to me i have shot at it in a live trap and it would not stop spraying.


----------



## QuackerWhacker

Would you even chance it? I usually tarp it, pull a trash can full of water real close, then dump the whole bundle in quickly. That method hasn't got me stinky yet.


----------



## basskiller46

I have heard there is a place to shoot along its spine to paralyze its sprayer.


----------



## Macker13

I say it will spray, stick with the tarp method.


----------



## walleyeguy22

My grandpa and I have have taken care of almost 50 skunks with live traps over the past 15 years I guess. We made our own and the are enclosed not the classic cage type. Never had one spray inside the trap one time, only when we would let them out and shoot them then the sprayed all over. Of coarse we have never poked or messed with them while they were in the trap. They all have a smell no matter what nothing of coarse as strong as when they actually let lose. I would probably keep using the tarp its worked so far why stop now? Put the tarp on right away before you catch one the skunk is not gonna care.


----------



## ridgewalker

yes and yes, sadly I know, good suggestions above:sad:


----------



## Crowhunter

I cover them ,never had one spray me ,don't shoot them in the trap I am sure they will spray as they die .Bud


----------



## Mister ED

basskiller46 said:


> I have heard there is a place to shoot along its spine to paralyze its sprayer.


 They will near always spray when shot in the spine or head. Shot in the lungs ... its a sometime situation.

Cover the trap (or use a trap with solid sides/top), act in a quiet manner and take them for a swim.

If you think you have the NADS ... sing softly to them, reach in grab them by the tail, and lift quickly. With tail in air and feet off ground, I HEAR they can not spray.


----------



## webfarmer

I can attest to skunks spraying while in a havahart trap. This was a smaller one and began tapping its front paws right before it let 'er rip. Did a half turn and while it missed me - stunk up the back of the house big time which of course permeated inside and lasted for weeks! Pay heed to those front paws......


----------



## micooner

Bluegill Bob said:


> I have caught skunks in my live traps before and have nervously put a tarp over the trap and then carried the trap to where I was going to dispose of the skunk and as yet have not had one spray.
> Now a friend says her Son is a professional exterminator and he says that a skunk cant get into position inside a live trap to be able to spray so you dont really need to cover the trap. I am not brave enough to test out this theory. Anybody know for sure?


Does the bear crap in the woods?? just an old saying and feeling nostlasgic. yes they can have had it happen and if you shoot them in the trap most will release , the spine shot is 50-50 at best


----------



## GERRYE

The few I have caught so far I have shot with a 22 in the heat / lung area (wile in the trap). and lickily so far one hasnt sprayed.


----------



## micooner

I will have to try that lung heart area shot


----------



## LarryA

As others have said, yes they can spray. On the other hand, many others are right too. If you do not alarm a skunk, it normally will not spray. A skunk will also many times warn you by thumping their front feet against the ground. If that happens, back away slowly, and let it calm down.

Once when I was a teenager I was all out of clean canine traps. My buddy and I caught a skunk in one of our best sets. At the prodding of my buddy, I very slowly approached the skunk and sang to it. Let it be known right now I can't sing, but the skunk didn't seem to mind. I actually was able to approach the skunk and release it from a #2 coilspring without it spraying. Eventhough it was free it took some while before it left the catch circle.

All I can say is it was a good thing my heart wasn't quite as loud as I thought it was.

By the way, my preferred method is place the box trap in a duffle bag with the flap over the door. Then approach from behind and lower the duffle bag flap and snap it shut. Give the skunk a couple of more minutes to calm down. Once they are in the dark they are amazingly calm. This is the method that I used when I ran my ADC business many years ago.


----------



## Rootsy

I've caught a few in the live trap.. yes they can and will spray. If they can get a hold of something with their feet they can let it rip. 

Step son went to off one once and since he could not get a clear shot at the head he tossed a rock at the cage to "wake it up"... it sprayed... luckily he was 30 yards away behind a cement cauldron. 

I keep my distance and using the scope on the 22 put it in the think tank... they flop a bit but nothing comes out of the stink tube. So far anyway... YMMV.


----------



## Fox

I have a cousin that believed an "old timer" once that told him if you grab one by the tail they can't spray. Didn't work out well for him. I'd just as well treat them like a loaded gun.
Fox


----------



## garyrodbender

I`ve trapped a few in the have a heart style.What I did was duct tape a large black garbage-bag around the trap.keep in mind not to interfere with the arm mechanism. Not one spray`d using black gb...


----------

